# Successful OC but RAM not optimized



## jckburns7 (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi All:

I was hoping someone could point me in the right direction. My goal is to perform a simple overclock of 3.4 GHz. I have achieved this with the settings below. However, my RAM speed is only 1296 MHz. Based on my RAM specs they should run at 2000MHz. When I change my Uncore Frequency to 24 (which should be 2x the Memory Multiplier) and my memory multiplier to 12, I get failed boots. At these settings, my RAM should run at 1944 MHz which is within specifications. So I tried reducing these settings 10 and 20 respectively. I can boot at these settings but can only run Prime95 for about 5 seconds before I get a BSOD. 

Can someone please help point me in the right direction. I want to OC at 3.4 GHz and maximize my RAM speed. 

CPU Clock: Enabled
Turbo: Enabled
CPU Cores Enabled:	All
CPU Multithread: Enabled
C3/C6/C7 State Support:	Disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor:	Enabled
CPU EIST Function: Enabled
Virtual Technology: Enabled
Bidirectional PROCHOT:	Enabled

QPI Link Speed: x36
Uncore Frequency: x16
Isochronous Freq.: Enabled

Base Clock Control:	Enabled
BLCK Frequency: 162
PCIE Frequency: 100

CIA 2: Disabled
CPU Clock Drive: 800
PCI Exp. Clock Drive:	900
CPU Clock Skew: 0
IOH Clock Skew: 0

Performance Enhance:	Standard
XMP Profile: Disabled
Sys. Mem. Multiplier:	8
Load Line Calibration:	Enabled
CPU VCore: 1.25V
QPI/VTT Voltage: 1.195
IOH Core: 1.14
DRAM Voltage: 1.66
PCIE: 1.5
QPI PLL : 1.14
IOH Core: 1.14
ICH I/O: 1.5
ICH Core: 1.14


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.
Where are you seeing the RAM timings?


----------



## jckburns7 (Dec 1, 2009)

Sorry about that. I had my specs in my public profile. 
Here are my specs. Thank You!!!

CPU: Core i7-920-Bloomfield-2.66GHz-DO Stepping
MB: Gigabyte - GA-EX58-UD3R-rev 1.6-Bios: FB, 
RAM: Kingston DDR3 2000MHz-Model-KHX2000C9D3T1FK3/6GX, 
PSU: Corsair CMPSU-750TX 750W, 
Video: PNY9500GT, 
HDD: 1) Kingston SSD: SNV125-S2BN/64GB 
2) 2-1TB Seagate 7200.12 - ST31000528AS


----------



## jckburns7 (Dec 1, 2009)

RAM timings are on the heat spreaders and on the spec sheet at: http://www.valueram.com/datasheets/KHX2000C9D3T1FK3_6GX.pdf


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Post the ram section of cpu-z http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Looks like your ram is only good for a latch of 667 and depending on the multiplier should not exceed 1333fsb. The latch isn't as important as the actual frequency but it helps you get close to where it should be. Your timings at 1333 should be 7-7-7-21. Since yours is up so high it needs to be 9-9-9-27. You might skimp by with 8-8-8-24. What are they set at now and id suggest bumping the voltage to the manufactures highest safe setting which looks like it is 1.8v.

Looks like its very slow ram for a fast cpu to me. Your pc can only be as fast as the slowest part and i don't see that ram being very friendly to OCing or speed based on its slow timings.


----------



## jckburns7 (Dec 1, 2009)

Here are all my readings after the 3.4 OC and running Prime95 all night. This includes my RAM readiongs in CPU-Z.

I can run the RAM at 2000 MHz via my XMP Profile 1. When I do this however, my OC settings change. For example, my BCLK Frequency changes from 162 to 143.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Hes right you have a 2:8 ram ratio you should be looking for something with atleast a 1:2 1:1 is much better. However try in bios to lower all the latency by 1. Though i doubt your ram is going to like it.


----------



## jckburns7 (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone for taking a look. 

1 g0t Own3d - You mentioned I might try lowering my latency by 1. Do you mean I should try 8-8-8-24?


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

jckburns7 said:


> Thanks everyone for taking a look.
> 
> 1 g0t Own3d - You mentioned I might try lowering my latency by 1. Do you mean I should try 8-8-8-24?


It will not work. If your ram is unstable at a slower timing it will be even more unstable at a faster one. You are simply pushing the ram to far. This is the problem with "value ram" just because the documents claim it can do something doesn't mean it will/can. Try a latch of 800mhz that will give you a 2:1 ratio. Should net you somewhere around 1600mhz. Then give 8-8-8-24 a try. You still might be stuck with 9-9-9-27. DDR3 ram isn't worth its cost in this stage of its life. Faster ram can be had for less still.


----------

